# Back light on Razer Arctosa Keyboard....



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

Does anyone have this unit and if so, do you know how to turn on the backlight? I can't see the letters from an angle. THe light on the Caps/Nbr lock turns on bright white but the rest does not turn on. Thx


----------

